# For Those Looking to Buy a Glock, Watch this Video



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I love this guy's channel

hickok45: Austria's Top Models

In this vid he covers a bunch of different models and their attributes.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

He's sure got a lot of Glocks on that table :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Now that's what you call a Glockaholic! 

I can see why he likes the Glock so much - Did you see the hands on that guy - He must have been a basketball star.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah.. I ve seen this guy's videos, he is really something and I enjoy his videos.. I n one video he pins a target at around 100 yards with his G23. I wish I had a home range like he does.. It's awsome.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

I've learned a lot from watching that guy. good link!:smt1099


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

im subscribed to his youtube channel and hes a damn good shooter and a glock nut haha


----------

